# Maxima Alternator



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

How long does it take to remove and install new alternator in a 2004 maxima


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have a lift and air tools and know what you're doing, about 45 minutes to an hour.


----------

